# Cartoonized bettas!



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's an example of one that I did on my (s.i.p.) betta


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

you can do any of my album fish.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh! No need to take over your thread but my phone could do that! By the way, love it!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! Lol it's ok Perry


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:smile:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Edit:: lol, not sure if offering or just showing -- but it's a very cool pic =)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks, I am offering, but I acn't get to it just yet *crazy busy* if you want I could do omne of your fish when I have time


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Np, no pressure =) Love one of my Seiya whenever.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll get it done as soon as I can


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks =D Looking forward to it, but again, no rush ^^ Real life first.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep ^.^ Lol


----------

